# UK to USA or vise versa



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Would not have thought so, others I know have worked in Europe with uk qualifications as there are euro standards

If you fast tracked on a commercial course from the college you could become qualified in uk regs and testing within a year. it would take 10 days at college-one day a week.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

You can work as an electrician anywhere if you can do the job. If you want to be self employed then a minor exam is required for domestic work. If you want to work for a company that has union recognition then specified training is required with specific qualifications also. The only major requirement is knowledge of the Regs. Otherwise - no problems.

As for wages. There are 3 grades of electrician. From basic working under supervision to - without supervision and more qualified to the full spec electrician offering high technical/supervision skills. Most average electricians on day rates would hope to earn £550/850 per week. Self employed electricians would hope for £900/1500. But this does not convert to US rates well. Last year this converted to $1100min and $1800min per week. With the change in exchange rate this converts now to $750min and $1250min per week. Basic non bonus/travel time/ etc are in the order of £90 - 00 per day. ($125)

Frank


----------

